
How my boss monitors my work from home - treebornfrog
https://www.nytimes.com/2020/05/06/technology/employee-monitoring-work-from-home-virus.html
======
battery_cowboy
This software is gross and I'll live on the street before I install it on any
device I own. If my employer wants to use it on my laptop, fine, but I'll be
looking for another job after I setup mouse wigglers and GPT2 models to type
slack messages in the interim. Sure it's unethical, but so is spying.

The article is short to the point of almost uselessness, but maybe more people
will see it this way.

